# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Φόβος για HIV - Ψυχολογικό ράκος

## The_Mechanic

Καλησπέρα, τις τελευταίες 3 μέρες είμαι ένα ψυχολογικό ράκος, νιώθω έτοιμος να καταρρεύσω, δεν έχω όρεξη να κάνω τίποτα, κοιμάμαι ελάχιστα και δεν θέλω να δω κανέναν φίλο ή γνωστό και όλα αυτά γιατί; Διότι μου έχει καρφωθεί η ιδέα ότι έχω μολυνθεί από τον ιό του HIV. First things first, Γυρνώντας από τις διακοπές μου και πάνω στην στιγμή πήγα με μια επαγγελματία στην οδό Φυλής. Αυτό έγινε την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα, κατά την διάρκεια της πράξης χρησιμοποιήθηκε προφυλακτικό και για το στοματικό και για το κολπικό μέρος, 3 μέρες αργότερα το ίδιο πράγμα επαναλήφθηκε και πάλι με προστασία καθ' όλη την διάρκεια. Ε τι το ήθελα και πήγαινα, τώρα μετανιώνω όσο τίποτα άλλο. Πριν 3 μέρες παρατήρησα ένα ελαφρύ αίσθημα γδαρσίματος στον λαιμό μου και έπεσα στην παγίδα του googling. Μέσα στα αρκετά συμπτώματα της λοίμωξης αυτής είναι και ο ερεθισμένος λαιμός, όταν το είδα μαύρισαν τα πάντα. Διαβάζοντας τα συμπτώματα πανικοβλήθηκα τόσο πολύ που ανέβασα πολλούς σφυγμούς το σώμα μου έγινε πιο "άκαμπτο" ιδρώτας κλπ.

Πριν δύο μέρες παρατήρησα διάφορους πόνους στο σώμα μου κάποιες φορές στις αρθρώσεις, κάποιες φορές σε μύες. Κάποιες πηγές στο net μιλούσαν για πόνο στις αρθρώσεις, το άγχος μου υψώθηκε στο τετράγωνο. Πήγα στο ath checkpoint όπου και έκανα το HIV test και βγήκε αρνητικό. Βέβαια, οι δύο τελευταίες συνουσίες με τις ιερόδουλες δεν μετρούσαν και το ήξερα αυτό. Πιο πολύ πήγα για να μιλήσω με κάποιον ειδικό. Οι άνθρωποι εκεί είναι πολύ ευγενικοί και γνώστες, η κοπέλα που μου έκανε το test μου είπε πως δεν υπάρχει λόγος να ανησυχώ και ότι αυτά που τις περιέγραφα δεν θεωρούνται συμπεριφορές υψηλού κινδύνου. Την επόμενη (εχθές) πήγα και στον παθολόγο μου ο οποίος χωρίς να με εξετάσει μου είπε πως τα συμπτώματα δεν σχετίζονται με αυτό που φοβάμαι και να μην ανησυχώ. Το ίδιο διαβάζω και σε ιατρικά forum. 

Το πρόβλημα είναι πως ο λαιμός έχει ακόμα αυτήν την αίσθηση και συνεχίζω να είμαι υπέρ υπέρ αγχωμένος. Και ξέρω ότι την τελική λύση θα την πάρω όταν κάνω ένα ειδικό τεστ τέταρτης γενιάς, το οποίο ανιχνεύει αν υπάρχει μόλυνση μόλις 14 μέρες μετά το περιστατικό. Το θέμα είναι πως θα αντέξω να περιμένω μέχρι τότε; Νιώθω πάρα πολύ άσχημα και δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω για να αντέξω 10 μέρες.

----------


## Sofaki

Καλησπέρα!! απο ότι βλεπω έχεις μιλήσει με πολλούς ειδικούς άρα δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχεις κάτι! Το ίδιο θα σου έγραφα και εγω, οτι δηλαδή εφόσον χρησιμοποιήθηκε προφύλαξη και δεν έγινε καποιο ατύχημα δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχεις κολλήσει κάτι. ΤΟ ίδιο είχα πάθει και εχω πριν 2 χρόνια, είχα κολλήσει διαβαζα οτι σαιτ υπάρχει για hiv. Ηρέμισε προσπάθησε να μη το σκέφτεσαι καθόλου. Εχεις κάτι άλλο που σε απασχολεί; Μήπως συμβαίνει κάτι άλλο στη ζωή σου και έχεις επινοήσει αυτό το πρόβλημα για να μη σκέφτεσαι το πραγματικό;

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Ειχα και γω το κολλημμααυτο οχιγια 3 μερρες για χρονια 2η3 δε θυμαμαι.ειναι στο μυαλο σου και οχι στο λεμο σου.στο υπογραφω .κανεοσα τεστ θες. Το μονο που θα διξει αγχοοοοοοοοο[[οοοοοοοος.

----------


## The_Mechanic

> Καλησπέρα!! απο ότι βλεπω έχεις μιλήσει με πολλούς ειδικούς άρα δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχεις κάτι! Το ίδιο θα σου έγραφα και εγω, οτι δηλαδή εφόσον χρησιμοποιήθηκε προφύλαξη και δεν έγινε καποιο ατύχημα δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχεις κολλήσει κάτι. ΤΟ ίδιο είχα πάθει και εχω πριν 2 χρόνια, είχα κολλήσει διαβαζα οτι σαιτ υπάρχει για hiv. Ηρέμισε προσπάθησε να μη το σκέφτεσαι καθόλου. Εχεις κάτι άλλο που σε απασχολεί; Μήπως συμβαίνει κάτι άλλο στη ζωή σου και έχεις επινοήσει αυτό το πρόβλημα για να μη σκέφτεσαι το πραγματικό;


Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι υπάρχει κάτι κάποιο εξαιρετικά σοβαρό πρόβλημα στην ζωή μου αυτήν την περίοδο (εκτός από τα κλασσικά προβλήματα που ταλανίζουν όλους τους νέους σε αυτήν την χώρα :)). Ξέρω ότι λογικά, οι πιθανότητες που έχω για μόλυνση είναι ελάχιστες, αλλά αυτό το άγχος διαστρεβλώνει την πραγματικότητα δυστυχώς. Διάβασα επίσης για τις επιπτώσεις του άγχους στον οργανισμό, ότι καταστέλλει το ανοσοποιητικό, ότι προκαλεί συσπάσεις και "ένταση" στους μύες κλπ. και σκέφτομαι ότι πιθανόν αυτοί οι ξαφνικοί πόνοι να οφείλονται μερικώς και στο άγχος. Ξέροντας τον εαυτό μου, πιστεύω πως θα ηρεμήσω μόνο όταν κάνω αυτό το τεστ σε περίπου 10 μέρες, αλλιώς με το παραμικρό που θα συμβαίνει θα σκέφτομαι τα ίδια πάλι.

----------


## The_Mechanic

> Ειχα και γω το κολλημμααυτο οχιγια 3 μερρες για χρονια 2η3 δε θυμαμαι.ειναι στο μυαλο σου και οχι στο λεμο σου.στο υπογραφω .κανεοσα τεστ θες. Το μονο που θα διξει αγχοοοοοοοοο[[οοοοοοοος.


Μακάρι φίλε μου. Θεωρητικά δεν έχω κίνδυνο, αλλά κάποιες φορές δυστυχώς η νοσοφοβία νικάει την λογική.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Καποτε κοντεψα να κατασκηνοσω εξω απ το αλεξανδρας.αστο αν ο φοβος ειχε λογικη δενθα ταν αρρωστια.θα πεταξεις τα χρημματα σου γιατι νομιζω οτι ειναι και ακριβη ετσιδεν ειναι.

----------


## venom

Το ενδεχομενο να κρυωσαν τα λαιμα σου το απεκλησες;;; Και θα σε πφοτεινα ΟΧΙ google ξανα δια τα ιατρικα...

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Ακομα δεν πειστικες οτι δενχρειαζονται εξετασεις ;παρε τηλ στη γραμμη ενημμερωσης .βοηθαει πολυ και τα παιδια ειναι γνωστες

----------


## The_Mechanic

> Το ενδεχομενο να κρυωσαν τα λαιμα σου το απεκλησες;;; Και θα σε πφοτεινα ΟΧΙ google ξανα δια τα ιατρικα...


Όντως, έχω googlάρει τα πάντα σχετικά με το θέμα μου, πράγμα που μου έχει δημιουργήσει περισσότερο άγχος. Το ενδεχόμενο να έχω κρυώσει δεν το έχω αποκλείσει καθώς καθημερινά το βράδυ ανάβω το κλιματιστικό και κάπου διάβασα ότι το άγχος λειτουργεί σαν μεγεθυντικός φακός για οποιοδήποτε σύμπτωμα. Αλλά το γεγονός ότι κάποιες φορές ακόμα με πιάνει αυτή η αίσθηση στον λαιμό μου με φοβίζει παρ' όλες τις διαβεβαιώσεις των ειδικών.

----------


## The_Mechanic

> Ακομα δεν πειστικες οτι δενχρειαζονται εξετασεις ;παρε τηλ στη γραμμη ενημμερωσης .βοηθαει πολυ και τα παιδια ειναι γνωστες


Κάλεσα στην γραμμή, μου είπαν να μην ανησυχώ από την στιγμή που χρησιμοποίησα προφύλαξη και να βγω καμιά βόλτα για να ξεχαστώ. Αλλά αυτή η καταραμένη σκέψη με ταλανίζει διαρκώς. Ξέρω ότι ο μόνος τρόπος να μου φύγει αυτό το θέμα, είναι να εξεταστώ ξανά αλλά πρέπει να περιμένω τέσσερις εβδομάδες από το τελευταίο περιστατικό.

----------


## Macgyver

Καθαρη εμμονη ιδεα . Δεν εχεις τιποτα . Ηρεμησε .

----------


## The_Mechanic

> Καθαρη εμμονη ιδεα . Δεν εχεις τιποτα . Ηρεμησε .


Έχω ιστορικό με έμμονες ιδέες σχετικά με την υγεία μου. Μακάρι να είναι άλλη μια.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Έχω ιστορικό με έμμονες ιδέες σχετικά με την υγεία μου. Μακάρι να είναι άλλη μια.


Μια απ τα ιδια για αυτο και τωρα φοβαμαι για αλς.επειδη εχω συσπασεις.αλλα ως αναφορα το δικο σου ειναι ακυρο.

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Αφου πηγες σε γιατρους και εκανες εξετασεις και ειναι ολα καλα τι φοβασαι? εμενα ο αρραβωνιαστικος μου δουλευε στο υγειονομικο για 4 χρονια.Ολες οι ιεροδουλες πηγαιναν εκει ηταν δηλωμενες και ειχαν χαρτια απο γιατρο οτι ειναι καθαρες και δεν εχουν σεξουαλικα μεταδηδομενα νοσηματα η aids.Εκτος αν πηγες με καμια παρανομη η τοξικομανη τοτε αλλαζει...

----------


## The_Mechanic

> Αφου πηγες σε γιατρους και εκανες εξετασεις και ειναι ολα καλα τι φοβασαι? εμενα ο αρραβωνιαστικος μου δουλευε στο υγειονομικο για 4 χρονια.Ολες οι ιεροδουλες πηγαιναν εκει ηταν δηλωμενες και ειχαν χαρτια απο γιατρο οτι ειναι καθαρες και δεν εχουν σεξουαλικα μεταδηδομενα νοσηματα η aids.Εκτος αν πηγες με καμια παρανομη η τοξικομανη τοτε αλλαζει...


Ναι έκανα εξετάσεις αλλά έχουν ένα παράθυρο τριών μηνών. Οι γιατροί όντως μου είπαν να μην ανησυχώ, αλλά αυτή η αίσθηση στον λαιμό μου και οι μικροπόνοι στους μύες/αρθρώσεις πυροδοτούν το άγχος μου. Οι δύο ιερόδουλες δούλευαν στα γνωστά "σπιτάκια" στην οδό Φυλής. Δεν ξέρω περισσότερα για αυτές.

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> Αφου πηγες σε γιατρους και εκανες εξετασεις και ειναι ολα καλα τι φοβασαι? εμενα ο αρραβωνιαστικος μου δουλευε στο υγειονομικο για 4 χρονια.Ολες οι ιεροδουλες πηγαιναν εκει ηταν δηλωμενες και ειχαν χαρτια απο γιατρο οτι ειναι καθαρες και δεν εχουν σεξουαλικα μεταδηδομενα νοσηματα η aids.Εκτος αν πηγες με καμια παρανομη η τοξικομανη τοτε αλλαζει...


Νομιζω οι δηλωμενες ειναι μειοψηφια :confused:

Τελος παντων,Μηχανικε ακομα και τα πρωτα συμπτωματα του AIDS (τα οποια BTW δεν ειναι χαρακτηριστικα της νοσου αυτης συγκεκριμενα) δεν εμφανιζονται τοσο νωρις.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Σαν τι να ξερεις .δηλωμενες και με χαρτια.ξεκολλα.

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Μην φοβασαι και μην αφησεις το αγχος να σε παραλυσει.Εχεις ιστορικο ψυχικης ασθενειας? αν ναι μαλλον γι'αυτο εχεις φοβιες.

----------


## The_Mechanic

> Νομιζω οι δηλωμενες ειναι μειοψηφια :confused:
> 
> Τελος παντων,Μηχανικε ακομα και τα πρωτα συμπτωματα του AIDS (τα οποια BTW δεν ειναι χαρακτηριστικα της νοσου αυτης συγκεκριμενα) δεν εμφανιζονται τοσο νωρις.


Πάνω σε αυτό, ενώ έψαχνα online, όντως η πλειοψηφία έγραφε ότι τα συμπτώματα εμφανίζονται μετά από 2 - 6 εβδομάδες, αλλά μερικά έγραφαν 1 εβδομάδα ή κάποιες μέρες.

----------


## The_Mechanic

> Μην φοβασαι και μην αφησεις το αγχος να σε παραλυσει.Εχεις ιστορικο ψυχικης ασθενειας? αν ναι μαλλον γι'αυτο εχεις φοβιες.


Πριν 2.5 χρόνια είχα ακολουθήσει φαρμακευτική αγωγή για έναν χρόνο διότι είχα μυϊκούς σπασμούς και πίστευα ότι είχα αδυναμία νομίζοντας ότι έχω κάποια ασθένεια του τύπου MS ή ALS. Αφού πήγα σε 7 γιατρούς και μετά από μαγνητικές και μυογραφήματα καθαρά, ο νευρολόγος μου συνέστησε να ακολουθήσω αγωγή με ήπια ηρεμιστικά και αντικαταθλιπτικά, τα οποία και πήρα, και έχω σταματήσει εδώ και 1.5 χρόνο.

----------


## The_Mechanic

> Σαν τι να ξερεις .δηλωμενες και με χαρτια.ξεκολλα.


Λογικά ναι, αυτή η οδός είναι η γνωστότερη της Αθήνας. Αλλά ποτέ δεν μπορείς να είσαι σίγουρος. Γι αυτό και το μετανιώνω, γιατί σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις δεν μπορείς ποτέ να ξέρεις τι είναι απέναντί σου.

----------


## Diana1982

Να μην πηγαινεις με ιεροδουλες...και γενικά μην πηγαινεις με πολλές γτ κάποιος ιος μπορεί να κολλήσει κ με σωματικα υγρά,που βρίσκονται στην γύρω περιοχή των γεννητικών οργάνων.
Κατα τα άλλα-αφού το τεστ βγήκε αρνητικό,γιατί αγχώνεσαι;

----------


## Diana1982

> Πριν 2.5 χρόνια είχα ακολουθήσει φαρμακευτική αγωγή για έναν χρόνο διότι είχα μυϊκούς σπασμούς και πίστευα ότι είχα αδυναμία νομίζοντας ότι έχω κάποια ασθένεια του τύπου MS ή ALS. Αφού πήγα σε 7 γιατρούς και μετά από μαγνητικές και μυογραφήματα καθαρά, ο νευρολόγος μου συνέστησε να ακολουθήσω αγωγή με ήπια ηρεμιστικά και αντικαταθλιπτικά, τα οποία και πήρα, και έχω σταματήσει εδώ και 1.5 χρόνο.


Και ξαναρχισαν τα συμπτωματα.πρεπει να ξεπεράσεις την αρρωστοφοβία σου με κάποιο τρόπο.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Diana ρωτας ενα νοσοφοβικο γιατι αγχωνεται;και γω ειμαι.για τα παντα και για το τιποτα.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Diana ρωτας ενα νοσοφοβικο γιατι αγχωνεται;και γω ειμαι.για τα παντα και για το τιποτα.


Mechanich αυτο που φοβοσουν φοβαμαι εγω τωρα als εχω καιγω σπασμους περισοτεροστις γαμπες εκανα 3μυογραφηματα σε2μηνες ολα καλα αλλά. Οι περιεργες αυτες συσπασεις εκει.λες και χουν κατι οι γαμπες μεσα τους .τι εχεις να μου πεις ευχαριστω.

----------


## The_Mechanic

> Mechanich αυτο που φοβοσουν φοβαμαι εγω τωρα als εχω καιγω σπασμους περισοτεροστις γαμπες εκανα 3μυογραφηματα σε2μηνες ολα καλα αλλά. Οι περιεργες αυτες συσπασεις εκει.λες και χουν κατι οι γαμπες μεσα τους .τι εχεις να μου πεις ευχαριστω.


Τους τελευταίους 8-9 μήνες είχα ξεχάσει τι σημαίνει σύσπαση μυών. Τώρα που περνάω αυτήν την φάση, τα χέρια, τα πόδια και κάποια σημεία της πλάτης μου παρουσιάζουν αυτήν την σύσπαση καθημερινά. Αλλά δεν με φοβίζει αυτό καθώς το έχω ξεπεράσει πριν δυόμιση χρόνια. Ούτε εσύ πρέπει να ανησυχείς με τόσες καθαρές εξετάσεις και με τόσες επισκέψεις σε γιατρούς.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

ολα (ξανα) ξεκινησαν μετα τις διακοπές σου... αν καταλαβα καλα... ακομα και κατι ασημαντο που σε αγχωσε ...κατι ξυπνησε το τερας... συνηθως το βρισκουμε μετα την υστερια...ισως σε βοηθησει αν το βρεις ...

----------


## The_Mechanic

> ολα (ξανα) ξεκινησαν μετα τις διακοπές σου... αν καταλαβα καλα... ακομα και κατι ασημαντο που σε αγχωσε ...κατι ξυπνησε το τερας... συνηθως το βρισκουμε μετα την υστερια...ισως σε βοηθησει αν το βρεις ...


Πολύ σωστά το προσδιόρισες, ένα προσωπικό τέρας είναι αυτό το πράγμα.

----------


## Sofaki

δεν εχεις ηρεμισει καθολου;

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Αυτο το τερας εχουμε ολοι μεεσα μας.

----------


## The_Mechanic

> δεν εχεις ηρεμισει καθολου;


Δυστυχώς, ελάχιστα μόνο. Ο μόνος τρόπος να ηρεμήσω είναι να πάω να κάνω την εξέταση για την οποία πρέπει να περιμένω μια εβδομάδα ακόμα.

----------


## Deleted-member-220416

> Καλησπέρα, τις τελευταίες 3 μέρες είμαι ένα ψυχολογικό ράκος, νιώθω έτοιμος να καταρρεύσω, δεν έχω όρεξη να κάνω τίποτα, κοιμάμαι ελάχιστα και δεν θέλω να δω κανέναν φίλο ή γνωστό και όλα αυτά γιατί; Διότι μου έχει καρφωθεί η ιδέα ότι έχω μολυνθεί από τον ιό του HIV. First things first, Γυρνώντας από τις διακοπές μου και πάνω στην στιγμή πήγα με μια επαγγελματία στην οδό Φυλής. Αυτό έγινε την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα, κατά την διάρκεια της πράξης χρησιμοποιήθηκε προφυλακτικό και για το στοματικό και για το κολπικό μέρος, 3 μέρες αργότερα το ίδιο πράγμα επαναλήφθηκε και πάλι με προστασία καθ' όλη την διάρκεια. Ε τι το ήθελα και πήγαινα, τώρα μετανιώνω όσο τίποτα άλλο. Πριν 3 μέρες παρατήρησα ένα ελαφρύ αίσθημα γδαρσίματος στον λαιμό μου και έπεσα στην παγίδα του googling. Μέσα στα αρκετά συμπτώματα της λοίμωξης αυτής είναι και ο ερεθισμένος λαιμός, όταν το είδα μαύρισαν τα πάντα. Διαβάζοντας τα συμπτώματα πανικοβλήθηκα τόσο πολύ που ανέβασα πολλούς σφυγμούς το σώμα μου έγινε πιο "άκαμπτο" ιδρώτας κλπ.
> 
> Πριν δύο μέρες παρατήρησα διάφορους πόνους στο σώμα μου κάποιες φορές στις αρθρώσεις, κάποιες φορές σε μύες. Κάποιες πηγές στο net μιλούσαν για πόνο στις αρθρώσεις, το άγχος μου υψώθηκε στο τετράγωνο. Πήγα στο ath checkpoint όπου και έκανα το HIV test και βγήκε αρνητικό. Βέβαια, οι δύο τελευταίες συνουσίες με τις ιερόδουλες δεν μετρούσαν και το ήξερα αυτό. Πιο πολύ πήγα για να μιλήσω με κάποιον ειδικό. Οι άνθρωποι εκεί είναι πολύ ευγενικοί και γνώστες, η κοπέλα που μου έκανε το test μου είπε πως δεν υπάρχει λόγος να ανησυχώ και ότι αυτά που τις περιέγραφα δεν θεωρούνται συμπεριφορές υψηλού κινδύνου. Την επόμενη (εχθές) πήγα και στον παθολόγο μου ο οποίος χωρίς να με εξετάσει μου είπε πως τα συμπτώματα δεν σχετίζονται με αυτό που φοβάμαι και να μην ανησυχώ. Το ίδιο διαβάζω και σε ιατρικά forum. 
> 
> Το πρόβλημα είναι πως ο λαιμός έχει ακόμα αυτήν την αίσθηση και συνεχίζω να είμαι υπέρ υπέρ αγχωμένος. Και ξέρω ότι την τελική λύση θα την πάρω όταν κάνω ένα ειδικό τεστ τέταρτης γενιάς, το οποίο ανιχνεύει αν υπάρχει μόλυνση μόλις 14 μέρες μετά το περιστατικό. Το θέμα είναι πως θα αντέξω να περιμένω μέχρι τότε; Νιώθω πάρα πολύ άσχημα και δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω για να αντέξω 10 μέρες.


Καλημέρα....
Εγώ δεν είμαι νοσοφοβικός αλλά έτυχε να γίνω για λίγο,γιατί έκανα εξέταση αίματος για HIV που γίνεται δωρεάν σε διάφορα νοσοκομεία και στο συγκεκριμένο που πήγα ενώ έλεγαν ότι τα αποτελέσματα βγαίνουν σε 1 βδομάδα,τελικά βγήκαν μετά από 3 μήνες.Γιατί?Γιατί περιμέναν να γίνει ''δημοπρασία'' για το ποιος θα αναλάβει.Τρελό έτσι?Λες και είναι κυλικείο.Κάθε βδομάδα τους καλούσα και μου έλεγαν πάρε ξανά την επόμενη.Μια μέρα μετά από 1 μήνα,πήγα έδωσα 20 ευρώ σε ιδιώτη μικροβιολόγο και σε 2 ώρες μου έβγαλε τα αποτελέσματα.Μετά από καιρό,λέω για να πάρω και στο νοσοκομείο.Τελικά μου είπαν κι εκεί ότι ήταν αρνητικό.Τους λέω ποιος ο λόγος να δίνει ο κόσμος αίμα,ενώ θα καθυστερήσει τόσο πολύ.Το μόνο που κάνετε είναι να δυσκολεύεται την ψυχολογική κατάσταση του άλλου.
Λοιπόν,ηρέμησε....
Πρώτον,ΜΗΝ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΚΑΙ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΓΙΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ.ΘΑ ΠΟΝΑΕΙ ΤΟ ΔΑΧΤΥΛΟ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙΣ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΡΚΊΝΟ ΣΤΟ ΝΥΧΙ...........
2ον)Ο ιός του HIV χρειάζεται 6 μήνες για να βγει στην επιφάνεια αλλά και τον πρώτο καιρό μπορείς να κάνεις την εξέταση και να δεις ότι είσαι μια χαρά αλλά για 100% μετά από 3 με 6 μήνες.....
3ον)Πιο πολύ θα αγχωνομουν αν πήγαινα με μια κοπέλα που δεν είναι επαγγελματίας παρά με μία επαγγελματία....Ο νοών...νοείτω
4ον)Να κοιτάξεις την νοσοφοβία,είναι πρόβλημα και προσπάθησε να το ξεπεράσεις.....
5ον)Πιο πιθανό είναι κάποιος να κολήσει ένα αφροδίσιο νόσημα με προφυλάξεις,παρά HIV....65% είναι θετικοί στον HPV και πολλοί από αυτούς νοσούν.ΆΛλοι πάλι όχι.Ο HPV είναι αυτός που ευθύνεται για τα λεγόμενα κονδυλώματα...
6ον)Μπορεί να κάνει και 10 χρόνια να νοσήσει κάποιος κι εσύ έχεις συμπτώματα σε 3 μέρες?Ούτε η γαστρεντερίτιδα τόσο γρήγορα...Σοβαρέψου.....

Το μόνο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να ηρεμήσεις και να χαλαρώσεις.Μην διαβάζεις την κάθε βλακεία που θα βρεις στο ιντερνετ.Μην δυσκολεύεις τον ευατό σου......

----------


## The_Mechanic

Καλησπέρα Ntoubroutza! 

Καταρχάς σ' ευχαριστώ που πήρες τον χρόνο για να γράψεις αυτήν την απάντηση. Να σου πω ότι ούτε και εγώ το σκέφτηκα ποτέ για κάποιο δημόσιο νοσοκομείο ακριβώς γι αυτόν τον λόγο, διότι ακόμα και μια εβδομάδα να περιμένω μου φαίνεται πολύ και διαβάζοντας την δική σου εμπειρία πείστηκα ακόμα περισσότερο. Πήρα τηλέφωνο σε μια ιδιωτική κλινική και μου είπαν αρχικά να περιμένω τουλάχιστον τρεις εβδομάδες και μετά να πάω. Μετά από άπειρη ώρα online ψάχνοντας σχετικά είδα ότι όντως η επίσημη οδηγία είναι 3 και 6 μήνες αλλά με τα καινούρια test τέταρτης γενιάς μπορείς να θεωρείς ένα αποτέλεσμα μετά από τέσσερις εβδομάδες έγκυρο, άρα περιμένω ακόμα να περάσουν αυτές οι μέρες.

Έχεις δίκιο, ότι άμα googlάρεις συμπτώματα νομίζεις ότι θα πεθάνεις ακόμα και με κάτι απλό. Δυστυχώς αυτό το κακό ελάττωμα το έχω. Παλαιότερα, το έχω ξαναπεράσει με άλλο είδος ασθένειας και χρειάστηκα αγωγή για να ξεπεράσω αυτόν τον φόβο. Όλοι όσοι έχουν ακούσει αυτήν την κατάσταση που περιγράφω στο πρώτο μήνυμα, μου έχουν πει να μην ανησυχώ, μέσα σε αυτούς, ο προσωπικός μου γιατρός (ο οποίος μου ανέφερε και αυτός αυτό που λες στο 3ον), μια κοπέλα στο κέντρο εξέτασης και η γραμμή του κεελπνο αλλά άμα δεν κάνω το test δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να ησυχάσω. 

Ευτυχώς τις δύο - τρεις τελευταίες μέρες δεν νιώθω τόσο άγχος και πανικό για κάποιον ανεξήγητο λόγο και η αναμονή για την εξέταση είναι υποφερτή.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

μπραβο! πολυ χαιρομαι που το ακουω αυτο... κατα καιρους το τερας ξυπναει αλλα οσο πάει γινεται και μικροτερο!...μπραβο και πάλι μπραβο!!;)

----------


## The_Mechanic

> μπραβο! πολυ χαιρομαι που το ακουω αυτο... κατα καιρους το τερας ξυπναει αλλα οσο πάει γινεται και μικροτερο!...μπραβο και πάλι μπραβο!!;)


Σε ευχαριστώ rea! Η αλήθεια είναι ότι κάποιες φορές είμαι καλύτερα και κάποιες χειρότερα. Κάποιες φορές δηλαδή το μυαλό μου είναι 100% αφοσιωμένο στο άγχος του προβλήματος που περιγράφω παραπάνω και άλλες φορές στο 30%. Για να ησυχάσω εντελώς όμως δυστυχώς, ούτε λόγος.

----------


## kostas85

Δεν μας είπες όμως τι έγινε....Αντιμετώπιζα ακριβώς το ίδιο. Νόμιζα ότι είχα και εγώ λόγω των συμπτωμάτων που είχα, και όπως κάθε φορά, δεν έχω κάτι. Πρέπει να πάω σε ψυχολογό, δεν μπορώ να αφήσω τον ευατό μου, να περνάει συνεχώς φανταστικές αρρώστιες.....

ΜΗΝ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΕΤΕ INTERNET ΓΙΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ( το λέω μήπως και το πιστέψω)

----------


## arntaben

> Καποτε κοντεψα να κατασκηνοσω εξω απ το αλεξανδρας..


Χαχαχα ευχαριστω βρε αχιλλεα με εκανες να γελασω επειτα απο κουραστικη μερα ....

----------


## intro11

Καλό θα ήταν να μην ξαναπατήσεις εκεί, στν φυλής και γενικά να τα αποφεύγεις αυτα.
Αμα έχεις τόσο πολύ κάψες διότι όλους τους άντρες τους πιάνουν άσχετα αν είναι σεξουαλικά ενεργοί η όχι βρες τπτ να καβλαντήσεις
ή ''βάρα'' μια για να ησυχάσεις .. Συγνώμη γ τν έκφραση , απλά το περιστατικό σου μου θυμίζει εμένα . και για του λόγου το αληθές καλό θα ήταν να κάνεις κάθε 6 μήνες η 1 χρόνο .
Αυτή είναι η γνώμη μου ...Και πρόσεξε τι διαλέγεις να ''ψαρέψεις'' ... 
Εγώ τέτοιες εξετάσεις έκανα τν προηγούμενο μήνα..Βγήκα αρνητικές φυσικά .
Πήγα σε ειδιοτικό και σε 8 ώρες είχαν βγεί .. 
Νοσοφοβία έχω κ γω..δν ξέρω π να απευθυνθώ για να το ξεπεράσω όμως,!!

----------


## soking

φιλε εγω δεν ειμαι γιατρος ουτε ψυχολογος να σε βοηθησω αλλα θα μιλησω απο προσωπικη εμπειρια.καποτε ειχα μια υπονοια κ εψαξα κ εγω στο ιντερνετ.μεχρι να περασει το παραθυρο των εβδομαδων για την σωστη εξεταση ειχα κανει διαγνωση χιλιες φορες κ ειχα ολα τα συμπτωματα.(βεβαια να λεμε κ την αληθεια που δεν ειδαμε ποτε τα ιδια συμτωματα εχει κ μια κοινη γριπη χαχαχα).τελικα εκανα τη εξεταση σε δημοσιο κ ιδιωτικο εργαστηριο γιατι ηθελα να σιγουρευτω διπλα.με τον καιρο απλα παυεις να το σκεφτεσαι.δεν ειναι τιποτα.ολα στο μυαλο σου ειναι.1 στο 1 δις να ειναι οι πιθανοτητες θα σου κανουν χιλιες εξετασεις.αν σου ειπαν οκ ειναι οκ.φιλικη συμβουλη.οταν ξαναεχεις επικινδυνη επαφη παρε αμεσως τα χαπια να μη το ρισκαρεις

----------


## intro11

> παρε αμεσως τα χαπια να μη το ρισκαρεις


Τι εννοείς χάπια .. ;;εχουν βγει γ ν μν κολήσεις ;

----------


## Sofaki

> Τι εννοείς χάπια .. ;;εχουν βγει γ ν μν κολήσεις ;


πηγαινεις σε νοσοκομειο και τους λες οτι υποψιαζεσαι πως μπορει να εχεις ερθει σε επαφη με τον ιο και σου δινουν καποια αγωγη. Το ξερω γιατι το λενε και σε περιπτωσεις βιασμου σε γυναικες. Αληθεια ειναι αλλα δεν μπορεις καθε τρεις και λιγο να το κανεις, ειναι για εκτακτη αναγκη.

----------


## soking

ναι φιλε.υπαρχουν κ νομιζω λεγονται αντιρετροικα.μυο το ειχε πει ο γιατρος πυο ειχα κανει την εξεταση.απλα απο οσο θυμαμαι στα λεγομενα του πρεπει να τα παρεις αμεσα.νομιζω στις επομενες 24 η 48 ωρες.δε θυμαμαι καλα.αλλα δεν νομιζω να ειναι σαν ασπιρινη για καθημερινη δηλαδη χρηση.ειναι για σπανια περιπτωση που οντως υπαρχει υπαρκτος κινδυνος.

----------


## intro11

> πηγαινεις σε νοσοκομειο και τους λες οτι υποψιαζεσαι πως μπορει να εχεις ερθει σε επαφη με τον ιο και σου δινουν καποια αγωγη. Το ξερω γιατι το λενε και σε περιπτωσεις βιασμου σε γυναικες. Αληθεια ειναι αλλα δεν μπορεις καθε τρεις και λιγο να το κανεις, ειναι για εκτακτη αναγκη.


Aυτό δεν το ήξερα ..
Να και κάτι πολύ σημαντικό π έμαθα ..
Ναι δικαιολογημένα δεν μπορείς να το κάνεις κάθε τρεις κ λίγο . Το φαντάζομαι.
Δηλαδή σε περίπτωση π υποψιάζομαι κάτι τέτοιο θα πάω σε οποιοδήποτε νοσοκομείο κ θα μου δώσουν την αγωγή;;

----------


## arntaben

Εχω μια εντύπωση πως τα χαπια για τα οποια μιλατε ειναι ΜΟΝΟ για γυναίκες

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> πηγαινεις σε νοσοκομειο και τους λες οτι υποψιαζεσαι πως μπορει να εχεις ερθει σε επαφη με τον ιο και σου δινουν καποια αγωγη. Το ξερω γιατι το λενε και σε περιπτωσεις βιασμου σε γυναικες. Αληθεια ειναι αλλα δεν μπορεις καθε τρεις και λιγο να το κανεις, ειναι για εκτακτη αναγκη.


sofaki μου εσυ πως εισαι??

----------


## Sofaki

> sofaki μου εσυ πως εισαι??


οχι και πολυ καλα γενικως... εχω φοβερο αγχος και καταθλιψη νομιζω.. σερνομαι να κανω το καθε τι

----------


## Cicada

Πωπω το ξέρω αυτό το άγχος. .. μου χει τύχει να έχω ατύχημα πρακτικο σε μια περιστασιακη επαφή και να σπάσει το προφυλακτικό και περίμενα πως και πως να περάσει μια εβδομάδα να δω αν θα κάνω πυρετό κ συμπτώματα γρίπης ... ε μετά το ξέχασα αλλά έζησα μια εφιαλτική εβδομάδα. Με προφύλαξη δεν κολλάς ρε συ χαλάρωσε!

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Πωπω το ξέρω αυτό το άγχος. .. μου χει τύχει να έχω ατύχημα πρακτικο σε μια περιστασιακη επαφή και να σπάσει το προφυλακτικό και περίμενα πως και πως να περάσει μια εβδομάδα να δω αν θα κάνω πυρετό κ συμπτώματα γρίπης ... ε μετά το ξέχασα αλλά έζησα μια εφιαλτική εβδομάδα. Με προφύλαξη δεν κολλάς ρε συ χαλάρωσε!


Τον κωλο σας να χτυπαται απο κατω, δεν κολαται τιποτα.ρε παιδια εδω δεν μας κολαει ο ιδιος μαςο εαυτος (για αυτο και ειμασται ετσι)ποια αρρώστια θα καθοταν μεμας.ΚΑΜΙΑ.για αυτο μην θυσαυριζεται τα μικροβιολογικα κεντρα καναται μια φορα.τελος.

----------


## Cicada

> Τον κωλο σας να χτυπαται απο κατω, δεν κολαται τιποτα.ρε παιδια εδω δεν μας κολαει ο ιδιος μαςο εαυτος (για αυτο και ειμασται ετσι)ποια αρρώστια θα καθοταν μεμας.ΚΑΜΙΑ.για αυτο μην θυσαυριζεται τα μικροβιολογικα κεντρα καναται μια φορα.τελος.


Μουαχαχαχα πες το ψέματα

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> οχι και πολυ καλα γενικως... εχω φοβερο αγχος και καταθλιψη νομιζω.. σερνομαι να κανω το καθε τι


υπομονη...με τα πάνω μας και τα κάτω μας... κοριτσι μου!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Τον κωλο σας να χτυπαται απο κατω, δεν κολαται τιποτα.ρε παιδια εδω δεν μας κολαει ο ιδιος μαςο εαυτος (για αυτο και ειμασται ετσι)ποια αρρώστια θα καθοταν μεμας.ΚΑΜΙΑ.για αυτο μην θυσαυριζεται τα μικροβιολογικα κεντρα καναται μια φορα.τελος.


χαχαχα...ε ναι!!... μπορει να μην ειναι αρτια επιστημονικη η τοποθετηση ...αλλα αν την δουμε ετσι θα χαλαρωσουμε πια!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Πωπω το ξέρω αυτό το άγχος. .. μου χει τύχει να έχω ατύχημα πρακτικο σε μια περιστασιακη επαφή και να σπάσει το προφυλακτικό και περίμενα πως και πως να περάσει μια εβδομάδα να δω αν θα κάνω πυρετό κ συμπτώματα γρίπης ... ε μετά το ξέχασα αλλά έζησα μια εφιαλτική εβδομάδα. Με προφύλαξη δεν κολλάς ρε συ χαλάρωσε!


πωωω... πακετακι που εφαγες!!!...δεν μου χει τυχει αλλα πάντα το φοβαμαι αυτο!
υ.γ. υπάρχει το χαπι της επομενης ημερας στα νοσοκομεια ...απο ενα πραγμα τουλάχιστον να ξενοιαζεις αμέσως...

----------


## soking

εγω θα ειμαι απολυτος σε αυτο που θα πω για να δειξω ποσο σωστη ειναι η αποψη μου.
ΞΕΚΟΛΛΗΣΤΕ.αν κανατε μια φορα το τεστ (μετα φυσικα απο το απαραιτητο χρονικο διαστημα λαθους διαγνωσης) κ βγηκε αρνητικο αποκλειεται να εχετε κατι.στη παραμικρη υποψια,ξαναλεω στη παραμικρη οι γιατροι προχωρουν σε αλλα τεστ για την εξαλειψη της πιθανοτητας λαθους.ξεκαθαρα τα τεστ κανουν λαθος μονο ως προς το θετικο.αν ο οργανισμος περναει καποιες κοινες ιωσεις μπορει να δειξει λανθασμενα θετικο κ να κανετε καποια πιο εξειδικευμενα τεστ.σφαλμα στο αρνητικο αποκλειεται εκτος κ αν οπως ειπα το κανετε πριν περασει το χρονικο διαστημα που λενε οι γιατροι.ξερω ειναι δυσκολο να μη το σεκφτεστε κ δεν ειναι τυχαιο που την αποκαλουν πλεον ιωση του μυαλου καθως πρωτα σε τρωει με τις αρνητικες σκεψεις κ μετα αν εχεις νοσησει.ενημερωθειτε αλλα απο επιστημονες.οχι απο αρθρογραφους του ιντερνετ.για οσους δνε χουν δει αλλη αναρτηση μου να ξαναπω πως εγω το εκανα δυο φορες μια σε δημοσιο κ μια σε ιδιωτικο επειδη φοβομουν την αξιοπιστια του δημοσιου.μη κανετε το λαθος να πεσετε στη παγιδα του φοβου που ειχα πεσει εγω

----------


## The_Mechanic

Καλησπέρα σε όλους / όλες. 

Σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας. Πραγματικά μου έδωσαν κουράγιο αυτήν την δύσκολη περίοδο. Έχετε απόλυτο δίκιο όσον αφορά το googlάρισμα των συμπτωμάτων και την διάγνωση μέσω internet. Το internet δεν μπορεί να αντικαταστήσει τον γιατρό [ακόμα :P].* Σε περίπτωση που κάποιος διαβάσει το θέμα αυτό στο μέλλον.* Το τεστ τέταρτης γενιάς για τον HIV θεωρείται έγκυρο μετά τις 4 εβδομάδες ενώ η πλειοψηφία των ειδικών θεωρεί το αποτέλεσμά του τελικό μετά το πέρας των 6 εβδομάδων. Έκανα το τεστ σε μια ιδιωτική κλινική μετά τους δύο μήνες και βγήκε αρνητικό οπότε είμαι καλυμμένος. Το μόνο που σίγουρα βγαίνω θετικός είναι η νοσοφοβία :P

----------


## Sofaki

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους / όλες. 
> 
> Σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας. Πραγματικά μου έδωσαν κουράγιο αυτήν την δύσκολη περίοδο. Έχετε απόλυτο δίκιο όσον αφορά το googlάρισμα των συμπτωμάτων και την διάγνωση μέσω internet. Το internet δεν μπορεί να αντικαταστήσει τον γιατρό [ακόμα :P].* Σε περίπτωση που κάποιος διαβάσει το θέμα αυτό στο μέλλον.* Το τεστ τέταρτης γενιάς για τον HIV θεωρείται έγκυρο μετά τις 4 εβδομάδες ενώ η πλειοψηφία των ειδικών θεωρεί το αποτέλεσμά του τελικό μετά το πέρας των 6 εβδομάδων. Έκανα το τεστ σε μια ιδιωτική κλινική μετά τους δύο μήνες και βγήκε αρνητικό οπότε είμαι καλυμμένος. Το μόνο που σίγουρα βγαίνω θετικός είναι η νοσοφοβία :P


μπράβο!!!ελπίζω να ηρεμίσεις τώρα και τέρμα το google!

----------


## The_Mechanic

> μπράβο!!!ελπίζω να ηρεμίσεις τώρα και τέρμα το google!


Ναι εννοείται! Δύο φορές που έχω κάνει αυτό το λάθος έχω περάσεις εφιαλτικούς μήνες μέχρι να αποδειχθεί ότι κάνω λάθος.

----------

